# Silverstone Folds Whilst Displaying the Raven 2



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

http://http://www.firstzoom.tv/2009/06/silverstone-computex-2009/

I really like how they're folding the entire time this is on display. Its a shame they couldn't get all matched GPUs and it probably hurts the output, but all the same it does great to get the word out. Its basically free advertising for Stanford. Any one else with thoughts?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://www.firstzoom.tv/2009/06/silverstone-computex-2009/
> 
> I really like how they're folding the entire time this is on display. Its a shame they couldn't get all matched GPUs and it probably hurts the output, but all the same it does great to get the word out. Its basically free advertising for Stanford. Any one else with thoughts?



Nice to see FAH pimped

I'll bet even mismatched that 4 bagger makes some good cake


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 5, 2009)

nice case... total ripoff of the voodoo omen design... wish they would have used 4 120mm fans at the bottom for some WC love.

If their CPU is up to it...
9800GX2 - ~10K x 2
GTX295 - ~15K x 2 

so roughly 50K ppd in one box - not bad lol... not bad at all.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

Just as a note, this is the Raven 2 at Comutex '09. I made a mistake with the title and it should be fixed shortly.

50K as long as the 9800GX2's aren't crippling the 295's due to differing shaders. At any rate it doesn't matter too much as any little bit helps and its more about getting the name and program out to the people who view their booth and the pics and videos of their booth. Good on Silverstone. Especially seeming they originally wanted all GTX 295's to really flex the muscle.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> nice case... total ripoff of the voodoo omen design... wish they would have used 4 120mm fans at the bottom for some WC love.
> 
> If their CPU is up to it...
> 9800GX2 - ~10K x 2
> ...



9800GX2 is good for 5-6k per core for  total of 10-12K ppd.


----------

